# LOU - Louisiana Petroleum



## kevro (13 October 2006)

Hi to all, bit of action on LOU lately. Is this the new oil & gas powered version of BMN. Up today until the speeding ticket and then the big buyers came out again just after trading release.Sold down on last trade but something is happening. Anyone aware???


----------



## tarnor (19 October 2006)

*Re: LOU - Loisiana Petroleum*

No idea about news.. chart looks fantastic break out to new highs today.  nambian U company which isn't as well known as the others guess its having its discovery run..  letting the profits run atm on this one


----------



## kevro (27 October 2006)

*Re: LOU - Loisiana Petroleum*

Heads up .085c (18.5%) and oppies up 10c (39%). Its going to be the next BMN. Radiometrics show its mass to be far greater than BMN & PDN. Not many for sale after today either with some big buyers waiting for whatever scraps are thrown there way.


----------



## kevro (27 October 2006)

*Re: LOU - Loisiana Petroleum*

Bid depth on shares is a bit one sided and the oppies are the same

bid depth = 1,4000,000

On offer = 19000


----------



## wanty (28 October 2006)

Looks pretty good re the bid to sell depth doesn't it.

Fair bit of upside to come imo.


----------



## michael_selway (28 October 2006)

wanty said:
			
		

> Looks pretty good re the bid to sell depth doesn't it.
> 
> Fair bit of upside to come imo.




man didnt KAL takeover these guys?

thx

MS


----------



## chris1983 (29 October 2006)

*Re: LOU - Loisiana Petroleum*



			
				kevro said:
			
		

> Heads up .085c (18.5%) and oppies up 10c (39%). Its going to be the next BMN. Radiometrics show its mass to be far greater than BMN & PDN. Not many for sale after today either with some big buyers waiting for whatever scraps are thrown there way.




Hey Kevro..the radiometrics arent compared to Bannermans ground..but Rio Tinto's Rossing deposit..So thats good because the Rossing mine is the largest open cut uranium mine in the world..I think they will keep going.  

Cheapest uranium play in Namibia atm and with good prospects.  I wouldnt mind having some myself..maybe I will have to sell some of my beloved Arrow energy or Bannerman to get a piece of the action.


----------



## kevro (29 October 2006)

Hope so Chris. Seems that Cigar Lake U Mine in Canada (Biggest) has really pushed along all U propspects. Mind you BMN went all by itself from the time its EPL was approved. Correct me if I'm wrong but by LOU buying in the 90% they have 2 approved prospects. I just get the feeling that LOU will copy BMNs progress very closely.


----------



## kevro (29 October 2006)

Ok, found the answer on a post at another site. Seems they have one approved site and 2 more due for approval in the next couple of months but things do move slowly in Namibia.Here is the original post


"My research has revealed that two secondary Uranium tenements are due to be granted in 'a couple of months'. The two tenaments are located to the west of the recently acquired tenement - right in the sweet spot...

A part of the announcement reads:
"The eastern application has excellent potential to host a calcrete deposit similar to Langer Heinrich or Spitskoppe to the south. A ground survey has identified a significant amount of calcrete within the application area. The well defined drainage system is towards the west suggesting the Erongo granites are a likely source of Uranium. The depth of the sediment is unknown but in the Spitskoppe area to the south calcretes are in excess of 30 metres.

The western application has the potential to host both granitic and secondary mineralisation. A major regional lineament transgresses the property and could possibly be enriched with uranium. Two significant uranium occurences have previously been reported along the lineament."

What do you reckon that these tenenments will do to a rampaging sp"


----------



## chris1983 (29 October 2006)

They could copy BMN.  I dont know if they will..but they could.  I think you'll get a 100% rise in SP just from speculation. 

Theres is the slight difference in that Bannerman have confirmed uranium through historic drilling.  At decent Namibian grades also.  See below.

Better historic drilling results include:
23m @ 541 ppm U308     23m @ 397 ppm U308
50m @ 457 ppm U308     45m @ 393 ppm U308
46m @ 443 ppm U308     60m @ 269 ppm U308
44m @ 436 ppm U308     62m @1 260 ppm U308

You have the start of having something good though..being the Airborne Radiometrics comparisons..just have to wait for the drilling.  If they confirm some good grades..you'll be more in the money.


----------



## SevenFX (30 October 2006)

Gees, 

LOU seems to have taken a big dive today down 7.3%...???

Is this just a breather/retracement from it's few days high...


----------



## chris1983 (30 October 2006)

Looks to me as if its holding well?  Minor consolidation.  If it goes down to low I'll pick some up.


----------



## chris1983 (30 October 2006)

I couldnt help myself.  Sold a portion of my Bannerman and took a holding in these.


----------



## kevro (6 November 2006)

Louisiana Petrolueum is now known as Erongo Energy Ltd (ERN)


----------

